# Elgin Blackhawk or Falcon?



## scrubbinrims (Apr 11, 2013)

I picked up this bicycle this morning...pretty excited about an unmolested find in original condition, albeit needing some work.

From what is available in the pics... is this a Falcon (painted fork and color would lead me to believe) or a Blackhawk (the stainless steel fenders would lead me to believe)?

I have my thoughts on the variations in color/accessories for the Elgin catalogue 34-36, although I don't have the consistent facts in the matter.

Chris


----------



## bricycle (Apr 11, 2013)

Thats Nice Chris!!!!!! Me thinks it is the last year BlackHawk...1936?


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure what year and model it is. I made my decision based upon the fork, rims, color and fenders. What is the serial #?  I would like to compare it to my Elgin. I got mine without the fenders, saddle and tank. I have them now. My bike also does not have original paint, so it is harder to differentiate than yours. The serial # comparison will help. 
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## jpromo (Apr 11, 2013)

Mmm, that's nice. These are one of my favorites--along with the Rollfast/Hawthorne fastbacks. It must be the slanted frame style that catches my eye.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 11, 2013)

Good score, crunchy original just how I like' em.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm guessing someone ordered  a blackhawk that looked like a falcon my vote is for alternate color scheme.

Nick.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 11, 2013)

Falcon (color & paint scheme) may be a "sale special" offering the stainless fenders.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 11, 2013)

Killer, I love it.


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 11, 2013)

Whatever it is I love it! 

I wish there were killer bikes like this in Arizona....


----------



## bricycle (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok, I checked the catalog.... It is a 1935 Black Hawk!   I concede......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 12, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Ok, I checked the catalog.... It is a 1935 Black Hawk!   I concede......




Even with painted forks Bri?

I agree Joel, this is how I like to find em too.

Although I enjoy the cleanup and preservation process, I have been considering having some in my collection that are in "as found" condition...this might be one if the white accent paint looks like it will flake off in detailing.

Polls still open for a couple of weeks or until Phil replies, whichever comes first.

Chris


----------



## bricycle (Apr 12, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Even with painted forks Bri?
> 
> I agree Joel, this is how I like to find em too.
> 
> ...




...unless the print is wrong.

Phil usually replies RIGHT after I post to prove I am wrong.....


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Apr 12, 2013)

Awesome bike. 


1918 Ranger


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 24, 2013)

Serial number is M90992.
I have projects that keep bumping this bike from completion, but it is a 1934 ___________?
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Serial number is M90992.
> I have projects that keep bumping this bike from completion, but it is a 1934 ___________?
> Chris




Chris, but that is not a 33-34 Black Hawk decal on the tank......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 28, 2013)

I appreciate those that voted on what model of bicycle I have...which I believe to be a *'34 Falcon* although the stainless steel fenders aren't displayed or listed in the '34 Sears seasonal catalogue Ivo passed along to me.
Special thanks to the scout who brought this estate sale gem out of Atlanta to my attention and freqman for delivering it to me safely at MLC this past Spring.
This one took a while to get together as I have a '36 (Strucel) restored Blackhawk that reluctantly received the best parts to be consistent with the fresh paint.
The bike took a lot of abuse over the hot summers and the paint melted/bubbled in placess, typically on the underside and I had to carefully knock down the high spots and removed the oxidation on the good areas to all be consistent in patina.  It took time working with the paint and polishing the fenders.
I did correctly upgrade the triple steps with an early Mussleman hub, saddle, heavy duty Allstate tires, light, grips, and original red paint wildcat horn I won at Copake.
Not in top condition, but its what I got after some near misses on other Falcons/Blackhawk in the past and it came at the right price, especially after selling the HD dropstand that was mysteriously added to it.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2013)

The bike is looking sweet Chris! Good job and a lot more character than a resto. V/r Shawn


----------



## rockabillyjay (Dec 28, 2013)

What a beauty! You did a great job on the preservation.


----------

